# Duodenal switch



## cynthiabrown (May 10, 2012)

Laparoscopic duodenal switch???


----------



## lindacoder (May 11, 2012)

there is no CPT code for a laparoscopic duodenal switch.  The open CPT code is 43845 and unlisted laparoscopic CPT code i 43659.


----------



## cynthiabrown (May 11, 2012)

so i already went with open procedure with 52 mod


----------

